# Oral



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

I know there have been many threads about Oral sex in this Forum. I am indeed going to start another one as I am desperate for help. 

Here is my problem. I love love love oral sex. The excitement I feel when my H goes down on me is over the top. Here is the problem: I have never reached orgasm through oral. Gotten close but not happened! My H says he loves giving me oral but I can tell even he is frustrated by this! 

I am desperate to have an orgasm this way! I fear that I am creating a problem mentally because I want it so bad. Does anyone have my problem as well? 

Does anyone have any advice on how to get me there??


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

have him use fingers or a toy while giving oral, may help break through the mental wall


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I hardly ever orgasm that way, so I just orgasm other ways. No big deal.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Angus1985 said:


> I know there have been many threads about Oral sex in this Forum. I am indeed going to start another one as I am desperate for help.
> 
> Here is my problem. I love love love oral sex. The excitement I feel when my H goes down on me is over the top. Here is the problem: I have never reached orgasm through oral. Gotten close but not happened! My H says he loves giving me oral but I can tell even he is frustrated by this!
> 
> ...


What ways can you orgasm? that might help us advise what things maybe added to send you over the top. One of the best ways I know is I tell my wife your not allowed to cum without my permission. Then I do everything I can to make her cum. It usually works well.


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

Happyquest said:


> What ways can you orgasm? that might help us advise what things maybe added to send you over the top. One of the best ways I know is I tell my wife your not allowed to cum without my permission. Then I do everything I can to make her cum. It usually works well.


I can orgasm when he uses his fingers, it does take a whole though. Also when I ride him I can. And of course with my Vibrator I can as well.


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> I hardly ever orgasm that way, so I just orgasm other ways. No big deal.


I don't know why this is such a big deal for me, I just want it to happen so badly!


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> have him use fingers or a toy while giving oral, may help break through the mental wall


Good idea...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the wife takes longer to O via oral (can be at least 5 minutes, sometimes 10) than intercourse (takes her less than 2 minutes usually) so maybe he is giving up too soon?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

after a period of licking, have him insert his index or middle finger (or both) while he is still licking and do a "come here" motion with his fingers, he will likely end up rubbing the Gspot.


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> the wife takes longer to O via oral (can be at least 5 minutes, sometimes 10) than intercourse (takes her less than 2 minutes usually) so maybe he is giving up too soon?


No he is not, bless him! His jaw starts getting tired the poor thing. I am not one to orgasm fast. Although if I am masterbating I can get off in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

mast*u*rbation will always be fastest because you obviously are tuned into what feels best, there is no shame if you give him guidance as to what feels good during oral- ie. "more of that" "softer", "faster" "lower" etc


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Angus1985 said:


> No he is not, bless him! His jaw starts getting tired the poor thing. I am not one to orgasm fast. Although if I am masterbating I can get off in under 5 minutes.


do that and have him join in after a bit - collaborative effort


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Advice sort of depends on why.

Is it normally difficult and takes a while so he gets tired? 
Do you have trouble letting go?
Does he get frustrated and makes you feel like you need to hurry?
Can you orgasm other ways?

Maybe some night there is no rush you get very close through other means and then he goes down - less work for him, all of the excitement for you.


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

dubsey said:


> do that and have him join in after a bit - collaborative effort


I was always a bit uneasy doing this in front of him but just recently I did with a vibrator and it completely turned him on. It was all he could think about the next day. So I think I may actually take your advice on this one ;-).


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Angus1985 said:


> I was always a bit uneasy doing this in front of him but just recently I did with a vibrator and it completely turned him on. It was all he could think about the next day. So I think I may actually take your advice on this one ;-).


it's a huge turn on. huge.


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Advice sort of depends on why.
> 
> Is it normally difficult and takes a while so he gets tired?
> Do you have trouble letting go?
> ...


It may be that I am having trouble letting go because I believe I am over thinking it because I want it to happen so bad. No, he never rushed me once. I'm usually the one to say "don't worry about it". And I have him stop. I can definitely orgasm other ways, I just want it this way. I tried to explain to him how much I love it when he goes down but he is not convinced because I don't orgasm :-( So I do believe I'm making things worse by over thinking it all the time.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

While he's doing it, imagine you are outside your body and watching what he is doing. Visualize it. Any time you feel your mind wandering, bring it back to focusing on the image VERY intimate and up close. Try to imagine what it feels like on HIS end. If you focus on these very erotic thoughts, you will block out the others and it will happen.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Use his mouth and a toy in conjuction. If your using a toy too much I have herd it can make a woman harder to cum in other ways. Nothing a guy can do will mimic a vibration from a toy. If your so conscience about cumming I think that is the biggest problem. Relax and think you dont have to cum.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Just some thoughts – you mileage may vary; tax title and license are extra.


Yes, your getting worked up about it is impeding the objective. Stop, slow down and enjoy. The purpose isn’t necessarily to have a screaming “O” – most women don’t from oral but to rather enjoy it. If you enjoy it and it feels good that by itself is great. Good sex is more than just orgasms.
Sit on his face. This allows you to better control what and where he is going.
Interject some PIV during oral, going back to oral before he climaxes. This will be awesome for the both of you, give him some rest and draw out the session.
He might want to relax too. If his jaw is getting tired, he may need to relax himself and change up what he is doing, maybe add a little more sucking, nibbling and etc.
Turn off the vibrator. I really feel electrical vibrators have a tendency to desensitize, especially the clitoris, which is generally where the orally induced orgasm is coming from.


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

SpinDaddy said:


> Just some thoughts – you mileage may vary; tax title and license are extra.
> 
> 
> Yes, your getting worked up about it is impeding the objective. Stop, slow down and enjoy. The purpose isn’t necessarily to have a screaming “O” – most women don’t from oral but to rather enjoy it. If you enjoy it and it feels good that by itself is great. Good sex is more than just orgasms.
> ...


Thank you very much for this!


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

Angus1985 said:


> No he is not, bless him! His jaw starts getting tired the poor thing. I am not one to orgasm fast. Although if I am masterbating I can get off in under 5 minutes.


Have him participate with your masturbation in some fashion:

* Have him jump in at 4 minutes and 45 seconds 
* Have him start you up -- once you are obviously getting revved up, move your hands into position and finish yourself -- don't boot him out of the way, let him keep something in the game. 

You might be able to phase yourself out by waiting longer and longer to join in. 

The second way might actually make more sense ( from a "behaviorist" point of view) for you to finish yourself off after he warms you up. You will eventually learn that having him down there leads to an O - even if the O is initially caused by you. Over time, wait longer and longer for you to join in and finish yourself off. 

I'd be mindful that every time your husband doesn't succeed in bringing you to O, the pattern becomes more deeply learned. You are getting a lot of practice in NOT finishing. Anything you can do to associate him with a successful O will allow you to learn that having him down there is not pointless.


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

Excellent! Thank you!!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Angus1985 said:


> No he is not, bless him! His jaw starts getting tired the poor thing. I am not one to orgasm fast. Although if I am masterbating I can get off in under 5 minutes.


What is it about the masturbating that works faster? Fantasy? Right rhythm?

As for the right rhythm, don't just lay there! My wife orgasms fastest if she's moving around. There is no way I can tell what the right pressure / rate is for the moment. It varies greatly depending on where she is in her response.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Angus1985 said:


> I can orgasm when he uses his fingers, it does take a whole though.


Try having him use fingers inside you at the same time. What works well for us is for her to scoot to the side of the bed and I half kneel on the floor and over the edge of the bed. This lets me move my hand in as fast as needed and out while leaving her clitoris available to my mouth.

As AR mentioned, the "come here" fingers are the trick. I start with circling and a bit of in and out and then as she gets close I pump my hand pretty fast, pushing up with my fingers bent the whole time.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

By Shawna Lenee,
Special for GirlsTeachSex.com

I hope you’re excited… because today I’m going to reveal what is perhaps my VERY BEST technique for making your girl cum like crazy!

It’s called the “Triple Play”… because it involves stimulating her in 3 special spots at the same time… and creating a “pleasure trifecta” that will have her cumming like crazy in no time!

Here’s how to do it:

1.) Using the techniques I shared with you in my last post for building ANTICIPATION, get to the point where you have her panties off and are about to go down…

2.) Begin gently licking her “magic button”… VERY lightly! Remember, you WANT to be a tease!

3.) Take the middle finger of your right hand, and begin touching her below where your tongue is… getting your finger nice and wet. Then, gently put your finger inside of her while you continue the soft, light tongue stimulation. Your hand should be facing upwards, so your finger is rubbing on her upper wall, towards the back.

HERE’S WHERE THE “TRIPLE PLAY” COMES IN =)

5.) Take your left hand and put it ON TOP of her pubic bone… and using the fingers of your left hand, rub the spot on the OUTSIDE that is directly on top of your fingers on the INSIDE… so both are hitting the same spot! Rub in a soft, circular motion. You are now stimulating *3* of her hottest spots at once!

6.) Go light at first, and pay attention to her body and her breathing. As she gets more and more excited, slowly increase the pressure of your fingers (both hands), along with the speed and intensity of your tongue.

7.) Now for the Grand Finale!!! Once her body is quivering and she is moaning and thrusting her hips, put your mouth OVER her “love button” and gently suck on it while still stimulating it with your tongue. Then, WATCH HER CUM LIKE CRAZY!! I guarantee you have NEVER seen your girl cum like this before!!!

After she’s had an amazing orgasm – or 2, 3 4, or 5 =) (she’ll let you know when she’s had enough by motioning for you to come up), give her a passionate kiss, and lay down next to her.

After experiecing the intense orgasms this technique creates, she’ll need to rest a bit before she’s ready for anything else.

But once she’s rested up… WATCH OUT!

A girl who’s just had some VERY intense orgasms is going to be VERY ready and eager to please =)

So there you have it, my very BEST orgasm-giving technique! Go try this TONIGHT while it’s fresh on your mind… but be warned: After you get your girl off like this… it’s very likely she’s gonna want to have sex ALL THE TIME.

But hey, life could be worse, right? =)

I’ll talk to you again soon.



Shawna


----------



## Rakkasan (Mar 4, 2013)

How long does your husband do this? My wife can pretty much orgasm only from oral, but she takes a long time, an hour on average and I enjoy every minute of it. She used to help me out with her fingers in the past, and it actually was a turn on for me. I used a vibrator while I was kissing her down there too in the past, and it was a turn on for me. I love slipping fingers in the, and it is a huge turn on for me.

At first my tongue would get tired after 30 min, but guess what. Tongue is just another muscle and if you train the muscle, the muscle will get stronger.

Also the clitoris likes variety. You have to tell your hubby to vary speed and pressure of his tongue. Breaking the monotony with PIV is also great, but he can just stop for a few seconds, while blowing on your clitoris, from up close for the hot and steamy breath, and from further away for the pleasant and cool feeling.

These are my three cents. Make sure that your husband doesn't create a monster. My dear wife does no longer want to have PIV with me, just oral.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Angus1985 said:


> I was always a bit uneasy doing this in front of him but just recently I did with a vibrator and it completely turned him on. It was all he could think about the next day. So I think I may actually take your advice on this one ;-).


That is a huge turn on for me too...

As for my wife, she also takes a long time to reach orgasm via oral sex. I know what spot is most sensitive on her clitoris (her left side near top), and when I am on that exact spot, she always lets me know verbally. Communication is key. I keep my tongue action and kissing very steady once she is on the road of no return. This is very important. She has to focus on her breathing, and it builds into a VERY powerful orgasm every time. She has to completely let go and I have to be very steady on her "favorite spot"...that is the secret to our oral sex success.

I absolutely love doing this for her. I would do it everyday if she wanted it. 

PS: Sometimes I put a pillow under her bottom. By doing this, she is up higher and my neck doesn't hurt if it takes her 20 or 30 minutes to reach orgasm.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Wanting to O so bad will actually block yourself from having one. Instead focus on the feeling of what is happening in that exact moment, and the next, and so on. The more you are in the moment, enjoying what is happening and not putting pressure on yourself to cum, the easier it will be for you to slip over that edge.

I know, as a woman, that getting out of our way can be the biggest challenge, but the benefits are so worth it.


----------



## wildoneforhorses (Mar 11, 2013)

One thing is to relax. I like to sit up a little and watch whats going on. Also if you grab his head you can help control him. My H uses his fingers and sometimes when he wants me to cum fast he will slowly use his other hand to rub my as$ and maybe even slide a finger in. Always works!


----------



## WEBELONG2GETHER (Jan 22, 2012)

Also if you grab his head you can help control him. My H uses his fingers and sometimes when he wants me to cum fast he will slowly use his other hand to rub my as$ and maybe even slide a finger in. Always works![/QUOTE]

*Finger in the butt works everytime for me. Kinda like a guy getting a prostate massage. Sends me over the moon. 

*


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Angus1985 said:


> I was always a bit uneasy doing this in front of him but just recently I did with a vibrator and it completely turned him on. It was all he could think about the next day. So I think I may actually take your advice on this one ;-).


OMG...it is so hot when my wife does that for me!!!

Now to your question. Do you tell him what you need? My wife will tell me higher, lower, lighter, harder, etc. I will also do as others have suggested and, after she gets going, put two fingers in her and massage her G spot. That always sends her!


----------

